# Wanted



## kimbo (1/10/15)

Any vape shopes is the Natal North coast?

As close to St Lucia as possible


----------



## Andre (1/10/15)

Closest is probably The Puff Station in Ballito, but still 195 kms away.


----------



## kimbo (1/10/15)

ok tx @Andre


----------

